# Love her a lot ! Pray her a lot ! She will take care of you



## fantazya

The contest: It is going to be written and it is addressed to a saint

I think the third part is ok.. but not sure of the second one, and sure the first is not correct:

Kocham ją bardzo!
Módlcie się jej dużo!
Ona zadba o Ciebie!


----------



## jasio

fantazya said:


> I think the third part is ok..
> Ona zadba o Ciebie!



Grammatically - yes. 
But if the text is addressed to a saint, I understand that the saint is  "you". So who is "she"? I'm asking, because it's not quite clear for me,  how a mortal ('she') can take care of the saint ('you'). The other way round, information to a mortal that a saint will take care of him/her (like by praying for him to the God) when the mortal prays to the saint for such a support, would be more natural for me. But then the message should be addressed to the said mortal.  Or am I missing  something? Not a language issue per se, but it would be easier to find the right words. 



fantazya said:


> Kocham ją bardzo!



This means "*I* love her a lot". Was this what you meant and you only missed the pronoun? Or was the phrase grammatically correct and was going to summon the saint to love the 'she'? In the latter case, imperative mode should be used: "Kochaj ją bardzo!" (perhaps 'Kochaj ją mocno!, Kochaj ją z całego serca!' would sound more natural in such case), although again, if this is a call to a saint to love a mortal, it sounds a bit strange for me. But I'm not an expert. 



fantazya said:


> Módlcie się jej dużo!



"Pray" is also an archaic synonym of "beg", isn't it? So "pray her" would mean something like "beg her, ask her", which does not seem to make much sense when addressed to the saint: whom the saint would have to beg? Perhaps you meant 'prey *for* her'? In that case it would be 'Módl się za nią!". I have a certain problem with "dużo" ('a lot') in this context, because it simply does not seem to fit here, but I cannot find the right word from the top of my head.

BTW - is it your own prayer, or a fragment of a 'known' text written by a someone else? In the latter case, there is a chance that it might have already been translated to Polish, so the best solution could be to use the existing translation.


----------



## Sandra Sandra

OK, first let me clarify: by HER/SHE - did you mean the saint, and by YOU the person who's going to pray to her? Because it makes no sense to me if it was the other way round. Also, if it's a prayer, you should use imperative, as jasio mentioned.

I would go with something like this:

*Kochaj ją mocno/ Kochaj ją prawdziwie/ Kochaj ją szczerze *(I also like jasio's suggestion *Kochaj ją z całego serca*)

*Módl się do niej *(not sure if it was to meant 'beg', I'd rather go simply with 'pray', seems to go better with the other lines. I'm not sure how to translate 'a lot' to make it sound good in this case - maybe 'często'? 'Módl się do niej często'? Although it's not a word that you'd  commonly find in Polish prayers.)

*Ona cię weźmie pod swoją opiekę* (OR* Ona cię otoczy swoją opieką*)

Hope I helped a bit.


----------



## fantazya

It's a recommandation... a suggestion to any person to pray to that saint (her)... and then she will take care of the person who pray her (the saint)


----------



## jasio

So perhaps:

_Kochaj Ją z całego serca.
Módl się do Niej często.
Ona otoczy Cię swoją opieką._

Should do. 
If "the saint" is the Mary Holy Mother of God then the personal pronouns should be written using capital letters as a sign of a special respect. I am not sure if this is also the case with the other saints. Also the pronoun referring to the addressee of the message ("cię" = "you/thou") is often capitalized for the same reason (also in traditional, written letters, not necessarily in religious context). The latter habit is slowly vanishing, but a religious language is somewhat conservative, so it's better to obey it.


----------



## fantazya

Big thank you ... it helps a lot : -)


----------



## kknd

jasio said:


> So perhaps:
> 
> _Kochaj Ją z całego serca.
> Módl się do Niej często.
> Ona otoczy Cię swoją opieką._
> 
> Should do.
> If "the saint" is the Mary Holy Mother of God then the personal pronouns should be written using capital letters as a sign of a special respect. I am not sure if this is also the case with the other saints. Also the pronoun referring to the addressee of the message ("cię" = "you/thou") is often capitalized for the same reason (also in traditional, written letters, not necessarily in religious context). The latter habit is slowly vanishing, but a religious language is somewhat conservative, so it's better to obey it.



hah! you seem to change the translation much (i mean the style: just translating into polish something what cannot be found in original); in a good faith but still…


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> hah! you seem to change the translation much (i mean the style: just translating into polish something what cannot be found in original); in a good faith but still…


I think that this is the kind of translation that is the most appropriate here, and corresponds to the needs of Fantazya. A literal translation would sound strange and foreign for a religious person, and I assume that this is not the intention here. A good translation conveys the meaning using the typical phraseology of the target language.

Just taste a literal translation:
Kochaj ją mnóstwo!
Błagaj* ją mnóstwo!  (*There is a difference between _pray her_ and _pray to her _in English, it's not clear what the original French wording was.
Ona zadba o ciebie!


----------



## fantazya

So big thank you Ben Jamin !


----------

